# Mr. Parker and Mr. C



## cdhall (Dec 27, 2002)

Mr. C,

In the spirit of your Excellent QnA thread...

You have many great stories and much experience which I was reminded of recently when I ran across your name while surfing the web.

Could you recount some of your "road stories" about going out on demos with Mr. Parker.

Would it also be possible for you to list some or all of the dates and locations when and where you participated in demos with Mr. Parker?

And as you go along will you collect these into a book and sell it to us later?  This should be very cool.  I know you went with Mr. Parker to Ireland.  Any anecdotes you can share about hanging out wth Mr. Parker and what demos you did and how they went off and who else was there, etc. would be very cool.  

I'll go get some more ink for my printer.  I may need a separate notebook just for info I get from you off MartialTalk and other places.  Thanks in advance. :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 27, 2002)

There's a web site out here that has exactly what your looking for. Unfortunately at the moment I can't remember what the site is. It was posted on the kenponet at least a year or so ago and a lot of first generation students put memories of Mr. Parker on it. The last I seen it started to get long; I had a computer crash some time back with all of my bookmarks erased. If someone knows of this site put the link up please.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *There's a web site out here that has exactly what your looking for. Unfortunately at the moment I can't remember what the site is. It was posted on the kenponet at least a year or so ago and a lot of first generation students put memories of Mr. Parker on it. The last I seen it started to get long; I had a computer crash some time back with all of my bookmarks erased. If someone knows of this site put the link up please. *




I did a search and found the link to the Tribute site.

http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html 

It was created by Jason Wilson a couple years ago.  There are some really good stories on there.  Last one was posted November 22nd.  Hopefully people will continue to post stories in the future.

Dot


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 27, 2002)

Thank you. 
Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm actually pleased this came up I haven't been to the site in quite a while.  So I didn't know that there are 3 new posts that I hadn't read.

I remember when Mr. Wilson first created the site.  Nobody really had any interest in posting stories.  I believe Mr. C. had a big part in talking people into posting.  I wish more would do so.  

This past year I was able to see one of the videos of Mr. Parkers Seminars.  It made me very sad that he was no longer around; he was incredibly dynamic and an excellent instructor.  It is such a waste when people such as he, pass away much too early.

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *There's a web site out here that has exactly what your looking for.... *



Jason,

I wanted stories from Mr. C about doing demos with Mr. Parker.  Not just stories and especially not just stories from anyone.

I also was hoping to get some list from him as to how many times he was out with Mr. Parker getting beat on at a demonstration.

I am just posting to clarify what I had originally hoped for.  I have a link to that tribute site on my own site and on Mr. Duffy's site as well.  It is cool stuff.

I have not been in a while myself.  The last 2 posts are new to me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 27, 2002)

O.K., I misread what you were looking for. I thought it was only stories therefore my idea was that link you needed.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

I take it this is a no?
I'm going to move over to the QnA thread again.
If anyone else thought this was a good idea, chime in.
:asian:


----------

